# Most accurate powder/load 357



## magimps (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi Guys, Ive got a 566, and looking for a load for 158 grn Copper coated projectiles. I shoot sil and action, whats the most accurate powder/load (lots to choose from).

Suugestions re 2400, universal, H4227, 296 various dot's?

wayne
NZ


----------

